# F930 hydraulic drive questions



## mrblue4274 (May 28, 2012)

Hello all, newbie with a question about a John Deere F930 that I've had for about a year. My main question is about the drive system. What I'm basically noticing is while mowing I have to give it more forward speed while going up small inclines and decrease speed while going the other way. It basically seems like the speed is inconsistent with my yard, which isn't perfectly flat and is not hilly by no means. Just curious if there's anything I can do to get the speed to stay at a set speed, or learn to live with having to always have a hand on the speed lever, thanks for any help.:dazed:


----------



## ryancey (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi All, 
I am recently bought a used F930. I new it had a small leak in the steering. I got a good deal on it and intend on fixing issue this winter. In the mean time I want to just refill the fluid. For the life of me, I can't find where to fill it up. Does anyone know?


----------

